# What religion are you (quiz)



## autisticdragonkin (Sep 2, 2015)

http://www.beliefnet.com/Entertainment/Quizzes/BeliefOMatic.aspx
my results are attatched


----------



## AnimuGinger (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm not going to bother with the whole picture, but I'm 100% Unitarian Universalist, 88% Liberal Quakerism, and 84% Reformed Judaism. My lowest were Jehovah's Witnesses (20%), Seventh-Day-Adventists (24%), Roman Catholicism (29%)


----------



## Hat (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Golly (Sep 3, 2015)

100% Unitarian Universalism. The belief system I grew up with. Apparently, I have been brainwashed well!
96% Secular Humanism though, which is honestly pretty closely related.
83% Liberal Quakerism, which, again, is also fairly related.


----------



## EI 903 (Sep 3, 2015)

100% Secular Humanism
88% Unitarian Universalism
62% Liberal Christian Protestantism

Sounds about right. Never have had much use for religion.


----------



## Tookie (Sep 3, 2015)

100% Secular Humanism
97% Unitarian Universalism
77% Liberal Quakerism


----------



## Night Terror (Sep 3, 2015)

100% Secular Humanism, 87% Unitarian Universalism, 80% Atheism. The others are too low to be worth mentioning


----------



## yasscat (Sep 3, 2015)

!00% Secular Humanist, 97% Unitarian Universalism, 78% Atheism, 78% Liberal Quakerism.

Interesting.


----------



## Surtur (Sep 3, 2015)

100% Universal Unitarian, 97% Secular Humanist,  76% Liberal Quakerism, 73 % Atheism.

Too bad none are right.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 3, 2015)

Secular Humanism 100%.  Kind of funny, since I'm an unrepentant misanthrope.


----------



## yasscat (Sep 3, 2015)

I think it's really interesting that the vast majority of the people who have posted itt got secular humanism as their top result.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 3, 2015)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I think it's really interesting that the vast majority of the people who have posted itt got secular humanism as their top result.



Maybe that religion test is just a test for sanity.


----------



## yasscat (Sep 3, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> Maybe that religion test is just a test for sanity.


It all makes sense now. 8|


----------



## QI 541 (Sep 3, 2015)

Too bad Scientology isn't on there.


----------



## Goddessoftheshire (Sep 3, 2015)

100% Secular Humanist not a surprise because growing up I was always at odds with the more religious people in my life.


----------



## Leonid Brezhnev (Sep 3, 2015)

100% Unitarian Universalist apparently


----------



## Holdek (Sep 3, 2015)

I got 100% UU, which I don't think is that helpful considering their belief is basically "believe whatever you want."  I guess it's kind of a catch-all for people who would otherwise be atheist, agnostic, or secular humanist, but have a few spiritual beliefs.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Sep 3, 2015)

Top 5:
100% Secular Humanism
90% Universal Unitarianism
71% Atheism
67% Liberal Quaker
51% Taoism

Everything else is too low to mention.

No wonder I feel so out of place where I live in the Bible Belt.


----------



## MrTroll (Sep 3, 2015)

Apparently I'm 74% Rastafarian and 26% Jehovah's Witness. Huh.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 3, 2015)

raymond said:


> Too bad Scientology isn't on there.



Actually, it is.  You just have to give really stupid answers to get it.


----------



## Tookie (Sep 3, 2015)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> I think it's really interesting that the vast majority of the people who have posted itt got secular humanism as their top result.


CWC has shattered our faith in God.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Sep 3, 2015)

top 3 - liberal Protestantism, Reformed Judaism and Quakerism (both liberal and orthodox)
bottom 3 - Hinduism, atheism and Jainism


----------



## Mourning Dove (Sep 3, 2015)

Fun fact, I live really close to a giant Catholic church. But I scored 0% for Roman Catholicism on this quiz. Apparently I don't obtain religious beliefs by osmosis.


----------



## Holdek (Sep 3, 2015)

Mourning Dove said:


> No wonder I feel so out of place where I live in the Bible Belt.


Just remember: haters to the left!


----------



## 'tism (Sep 3, 2015)

100% Unitarian universalist, 95% Neo-pagan, 81% Taoist. Well, it almost got it right.


----------



## wheat pasta (Sep 3, 2015)

88% Liberal Quakerism. Wooooooooooww. This test is kinda derp, isn't it?


----------



## c-no (Sep 3, 2015)

Top 3: Conservative Protestant Christian, Liberal Quakerism, Unitarian Universalism
Bottom 3: Hinduism, Atheism, Jainism/Eastern Orthodox Christianity (The two share the same percentage)

Just gotta say, I honestly feel this sort of quiz could be off. Then again, perhaps I do adhere to these but I am taking this quiz with some salt since I honestly never bothered with the "how important is this to me" that was at the bottom along with kinda feeling a bit conflicted on what to choose for some (afterlife belief, etc.). Also put down neutral for some questions so that probably thought I was something else.



wheat pasta said:


> 88% Liberal Quakerism. Wooooooooooww. This test is kinda derp, isn't it?


You aren't the only one that feels that way about the quiz.


----------



## AnimuGinger (Sep 4, 2015)

wheat pasta said:


> 88% Liberal Quakerism. Wooooooooooww. This test is kinda derp, isn't it?


Liberal Quakerism is some hippy-grade stuff.


----------



## Kirby (Sep 4, 2015)

100% Unitarian Universalism 

I mean that probably makes sense. It's basically a cop-out style of religion where you just kind of believe that there's something. You just really don't have a clue what the hell it is you need to worship or even if you need to worship in the first place. Being considered 77% Scientologist though is a little alarming though.


----------



## Dravite (Sep 4, 2015)

100% "orthdox" Quaker, 84% of both Seventh-Day Adventism and conservative Protestant. 

I took the test a while back and got about the same result, which surprised me because the other two high percentages describe me far better than being a Quaker, since I'm from an Adventist offshoot that carries on some of the same theology; the Adventist tradition is usually bent towards pacifism, so I imagine that helped me get what I did. After I took it last I got curious about them, and the idea of contemplative, self-driven services appealed to my mystic side; maybe when I get a free Sunday I'll pay them a visit.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Sep 4, 2015)

I have taken this test multiple times in my life and I remember that I originally got scientologist but afterwards I got neopagan every time until this time


----------



## Abethedemon (Sep 4, 2015)

I got UU as well, but my second highest (at 77 percent) was Neopaganism. My third was Liberal Quakerism. Lowest were Islam and Bahai.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Sep 4, 2015)

Abethedemon said:


> Bahai.


Bahai often tries to depict itself as similar to unitarian universalism but it is essentially a form of islam


----------



## Anus (Sep 4, 2015)

My top 3:

Secular Humanism (100%)
Unitarian Universalism (98%)
Liberal Quakerism (83%)


----------



## Red_Rager (Sep 4, 2015)

Top 3
Unitarian Universalism (100%)
Liberal Quaker (86%)
Secular Humanism/Taoism (75%)

Bottom 3
Eastern Orthodox (12%)
Roman Catholic (18%)
Seven Day Adventist (19%)

I was baptized Catholic, but I guess the religion never quite clicked with me


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Sep 4, 2015)

100% secular humanist. Not surprised by that. The only 0 I had was for Jehovah's Witnesses.


----------



## chimpburgers (Sep 4, 2015)

Spoiler: None of these are right, my results


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Sep 4, 2015)

dollarhuviya said:


> Spoiler: None of these are right, my results


theravada buddhism


----------



## DNJACK (Sep 5, 2015)

first question involved name and email address. I'm do not care enough to put up with that shit.


----------



## yasscat (Sep 5, 2015)

DNJACK said:


> first question involved name and email address. I'm do not care enough to put up with that shit.


Thank you for that riveting contribution.


----------



## DNJACK (Sep 5, 2015)

I hope further quizz request will avoid those faggy questions from now on.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Sep 5, 2015)

100% Unitarian Universalism
97% Liberal Quakerism
73% Reformed Judaism
70% Taoism
68% Theravada Buddhism

...huh.


----------



## Tailypo (Sep 5, 2015)

100% Neo-Paganism. I'm actually surprised that this quiz got it right.

Other top 3: Unitarian Universalism, Taoism, New Age
Bottom 3: Roman Catholicism, Eastern Orthodox Christianity, Seventh-Day Adventist


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Sep 5, 2015)

*tips fedora*:


Spoiler


----------



## Keerakh (Sep 5, 2015)

100% Secular Humanism, 95% Unitarian Universalist (heh) and For some reason 78% Atheism. Why only 78%?


----------



## Mourning Dove (Sep 5, 2015)

Interesting. There are so many posters in this thread who are Secular Humanists, Universal Unitarians, or Atheists. I wonder, why are the ones lacking an institutionalized religious belief the most curious about what religious belief they actually follow?


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 5, 2015)

100% Therevada Buddhism. right religion, wrong division.

100% Unitarian Universalist
91% liberal Quakerism
82% Mahayana Buddhism
77% taoism  
77% Secular humanist

I'm pretty sure you always get UU at or near the top because they basically believe in a little bit of everything.


----------



## Keerakh (Sep 5, 2015)

Mourning Dove said:


> Interesting. There are so many posters in this thread who are Secular Humanists, Universal Unitarians, or Atheists. I wonder, why are the ones lacking an institutionalized religious belief the most curious about what religious belief they actually follow?


because we feel like doing a quiz and seeing what a computer says about us?


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Sep 5, 2015)

Eldritch said:


> 100% Therevada Buddhism. right religion, wrong division.
> 
> 100% Unitarian Universalist
> 91% liberal Quakerism
> ...


----------



## Lackadaisy (Sep 5, 2015)

Eldritch said:


> I'm pretty sure you always get UU at or near the top because they basically believe in a little bit of everything.



But aren't they not as institutional? Like, if you believed that having a specific house of worship and clergy were important to you and your faith, I think that's pretty against UU.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Sep 5, 2015)

Lackadaisy said:


> But aren't they not as institutional? Like, if you believed that having a specific house of worship and clergy were important to you and your faith, I think that's pretty against UU.


When I took the test (genuinely) I still said all that stuff and ended up 100% UU, When I took it to be as little UU as possible I gave very specific theological positions (which they don't like)


----------



## Cabonet (Sep 6, 2015)

I got 100% Unitarian Universalism.... Huh. Additional ones that had a high percentage were 89% Liberal Quakerism, 80% Taoism, 79% Mahayana Buddhism, and 77% Theravada Buddhism.

Lovely useless information. Good questions on the quiz, though.


----------



## Cosmos (Sep 7, 2015)

tfw you're not as Catholic as you thought you were 

Seriously though, Orthodox _Quakerism_??? Why do I suddenly feel the need to join a commune?


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Sep 7, 2015)

Cosmos said:


> View attachment 47352
> tfw you're not as Catholic as you thought you were
> 
> Seriously though, Orthodox _Quakerism_??? Why do I suddenly feel the need to join a commune?


Orthodox quakerism isn't that conservative. Richard Nixon was one


----------



## Adamska (Sep 7, 2015)

Roight, let's do this:

100% Unitarian Universalist

Huh, that's a weird one, but pretty fitting. The top four runners up include:

93% Secular Humanist
90% Theravada Buddhist
78% Atheist
68% Daoist/Liberal Protestant (tie)


----------



## Bogs (Sep 15, 2015)

100% Reform Hebro
95% UU (that just seems to default?)
88% Liberal Quaker-Oats
79% Ortho-Judy

32% Eastern Ortho-Christan-dontist / John Travolta / Professional Door Knocker
28% Fedora
25% Christian Science

Didn't think I'd score that high on the Jew meter. Ironically my mother did convert to Quakerism/Society of Friends in her later life, and now we get free breakfast cereal.


----------



## SP 199 (Sep 17, 2015)

100% Secular Humanist
8% Liberal Quakerism
74% Atheism
72% Liberal Christian Protestantism
7% Roman Catholic


I put in Roman Catholic because that was what I was raised as, turns out going to a religious school works wonders for turning you against that religion


----------



## IcyHotWings (Sep 17, 2015)

Top 5
- 100% Unitarian Universalism
- 096% Secular Humanism
- 080% Atheism
- 078% Liberal Quakerism
- 070% Liberal Christian Protestantism



Spoiler: the rest



- 65% Theravada Buddhism
- 61% Reformed Judaism
- 52% Taoism
- 40% Sikhism
- 39% Mahayana Buddhism
- 38% Neo Paganism
- 33% New Age
- 29% New Thought
- 28% Church of Christ Scientist
- 28% Orthodox Quakerism
- 26% Baha'i' Faith
- 26% Jainism
- 26% Mormonism
- 22% Scientology
- 18% Eastern Orthodox Christianity
- 18% Islam
- 18% Orthodox Judaism
- 18% Roman Catholicism
- 16% Conservative Christian Protestant
- 15% Seventh Day Adventists
- 15% Hinduism
- 07% Jehovah's Witness


----------



## Enclave Supremacy (Sep 21, 2015)

Secular Humanist apparently, what-ever that means. Just sounds like not being superstitious and not being a cunt about gay marriage.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Sep 21, 2015)

Personally I follow Zoroastrianism.  

Fire! fuck ya!


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Sep 21, 2015)

Last time I took it, I got Secular Humanism (which I'm not really). Couldn't take it this time though, because it asks for a name and email address in order to take the quiz instead of just displaying the results on site. Then there's this crap: "From time to time you will also receive Special Offers[...]"


----------



## Dalish (Sep 27, 2015)

In taking the quiz, I got 100% reform jew (lol), with my second highest being Buddhism at 80%.

(no wonder there are so many bu-jews)


----------



## Len Kagamoney (Oct 1, 2015)

100% Unitarian Universalism
never heard of it


----------



## Long Sun (Oct 2, 2015)

100% mormon  98% sikh 94% neopagan 94% Hindu


----------



## Magpie (Oct 2, 2015)

Highest to lowest because why not.



Spoiler: long text yay



100% Unitarian Universalism
93% New Age
87% Secular Humanism
85% Taoism
83% Neopaganism
82% Liberal Quakerism
72% Theravada Buddhism
66% Mahayana Buddhism
64% Sikhism
61% Liberal Christian Protestantism
58% Reformed Judaism
53% Jainism
52% Hinduism
50% Scientology
46% Atheism
44% New Thought
41% Orthodox Quakerism
36% Church of Christ, Scientist
24% Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints
20% Conservative Christian Protestant
18% Bahá'í Faith
17% Seventh-day Adventists
16% Jehovah's Witnesses
15% Orthodox Judaism
14% Islam
8% Roman Catholicism

My main wonder is how the hell Conservative Christian Protestant is even that high up the list when realistically I could hardly be farther from it.


----------



## Kazami Yuuka (Oct 6, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## Sigyn (Oct 6, 2015)

I'll share the ones that stood out to me.

My top results were
100% Unitarian Universalism
99% Secular Humanism
82% Liberal Quakerism (lolwat?)
72% Theravada Buddhism
71% Athiesm

And my lowest results (THANK GOD) were
8%Orthodox Judaism
8%Jehovas Witness
5% Roman Catholicism
5% Eastern Orthodox Christianity


----------



## SregginKcuf (Oct 24, 2017)

I honestly am interested in Baptism.


----------



## El Garbage (Oct 24, 2017)

Secular humanism
So basically *tips MAGA cap*


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Oct 24, 2017)

Necrothreadian.


----------



## UnclePhil (Oct 25, 2017)

These are mine. Sounds about right.

Secular Humanism
8%
Unitarian Universalism
7%
Liberal Quakerism
7%
Atheism
7%
Liberal Christian Protestantism
6%
Theravada Buddhism
6%
Taoism
5%
Reformed Judaism
5%
Mahayana Buddhism
5%
Sikhism
4%
New Age
4%
Jainism
4%
Neo-Paganism
3%
Scientology
3%
Church of Christ, Scientist
3%
New Thought
3%
Orthodox Quakerism
3%
Bahá'í Faith
3%
Islam
2%
Hinduism
2%
Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints
2%
Conservative Christian Protestant
2%
Orthodox Judaism
1%
Roman Catholicism
1%
Eastern Orthodox Christianity
1%
Seventh-day Adventists
1%
Jehovah's Witnesses
2%


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Oct 25, 2017)

I started taking this test and then by the third question I was so fucking bored I stopped.


----------



## Hui (Oct 25, 2017)

image: http://www.beliefnet.com/media/QuizOMatic/PoliticOMatic/POM-logo.gif



​

SECULAR HUMANISM
11%
ATHEISM
11%
UNITARIAN UNIVERSALISM
10%
LIBERAL QUAKERISM
7%
LIBERAL CHRISTIAN PROTESTANTISM
7%
THERAVADA BUDDHISM
6%
REFORMED JUDAISM
6%
TAOISM
5%
NEO-PAGANISM
4%
SIKHISM
3%
NEW AGE
3%
CHURCH OF CHRIST, SCIENTIST
3%
NEW THOUGHT
3%
BAHÁ'Í FAITH
2%
CHURCH OF JESUS CHRIST OF LATTER-DAY SAINTS
2%
SCIENTOLOGY
2%
MAHAYANA BUDDHISM
2%
CONSERVATIVE CHRISTIAN PROTESTANT
2%
ORTHODOX QUAKERISM
2%
ROMAN CATHOLICISM
2%
EASTERN ORTHODOX CHRISTIANITY
2%
ISLAM
2%
ORTHODOX JUDAISM
2%
SEVENTH-DAY ADVENTISTS
1%
JAINISM
1%
HINDUISM
0%
JEHOVAH'S WITNESSES
-1%

I don't even know wtf half of these are

Why is Scientology even there?


----------



## UnderwaterUnderworld (Oct 25, 2017)

Top 3:
Roman Catholicism
Eastern Orthodox Christianity
Seventh-day Adventists

Bottom 3:
New Thought
Atheism
Scientology

Seems about right.


----------



## Army Burger (Oct 25, 2017)

Top 3:
Secular Humanism
Atheism
Unitarian Universalism

Bottom 3:
Orthodox Judaism
Hinduism
Jehovah's Witnesses


----------



## Joan Nyan (Oct 26, 2017)

Conservative Christian Protestant
5%
Reformed Judaism
5%
Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints
5%
Orthodox Quakerism
4%
Sikhism
4%
Islam
4%
Liberal Quakerism
4%
Mahayana Buddhism
4%
New Thought
4%
Unitarian Universalism
4%
Neo-Paganism
4%
Liberal Christian Protestantism
4%
Bahá'í Faith
4%
Jainism
4%
Orthodox Judaism
4%
Roman Catholicism
4%
Seventh-day Adventists
4%
Eastern Orthodox Christianity
4%
New Age
3%
Taoism
3%
Theravada Buddhism
3%
Scientology
3%
Jehovah's Witnesses
3%
Church of Christ, Scientist
3%
Secular Humanism
3%
Atheism
2%
Hinduism
2%


----------



## Metropolis Reigns (Oct 26, 2017)

Christian Mysticism.


----------



## heymate (Oct 26, 2017)

It's official: my deity is apparently oatmeal.


----------



## SregginKcuf (Nov 2, 2017)

I got 8 % EASTERN ORTHODOX CHRISTIANITY and 7 % 
CONSERVATIVE CHRISTIAN PROTESTANT
But sadly also 5 % Islam.
Luckily I got 0 % Atheism.


----------



## UptownRuckus (Nov 5, 2017)

Mine was 9% JDub and all else was under 7% but it was all wrong XD


----------



## PastryWitch (Nov 5, 2017)

The site redesigned the quiz, so achieving anything above %50 is almost impossible.  

My top 3
10% Christian Conservative Protestant
8% Roman Catholic 
8%  7th day Adventists


----------



## Puppet Pal Clem (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm too cool match with any religion.

What do I win?


----------



## Hui (Nov 5, 2017)

The Edge


----------



## Un Platano (Nov 5, 2017)

Is there even a difference between secular humanism and atheism besides the name? If they're trying to distance themselves from the word 'atheism,' I guess they're doing a good job at it, because the first time I heard of them was on a poster and the way they described themselves made me think they were some sort of cult.


----------



## Captain Smollett (Nov 9, 2017)

I didn't expect it to be that low honestly.


----------



## Dr.Research (Dec 11, 2017)

I got Secular Humanisn. Which I guess is close to my actual atheist beliefs.
Unitarian Universalism is at 91% but I can't agree with that since I don't believe in "spiritual growth" and reject any belief in God and religious practice.



Un Platano said:


> Is there even a difference between secular humanism and atheism besides the name? If they're trying to distance themselves from the word 'atheism,' I guess they're doing a good job at it, because the first time I heard of them was on a poster and the way they described themselves made me think they were some sort of cult.



I think secular humanism isn't precicely saying there is no God, but instead saying that if you do believe in God(s) that shouldn't be a basis for decision making. So go ahead and believe in God- but religion is no excuse not to think critically.

Personally, I like my d-bag no Gods, no religion, no spirituality much better.


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Slowboat to China (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm kinda skeptical about the quiz, honestly. A lot of it seems pretty simplified, and I didn't do the "how important is this to you" part, since it didn't seem to require it and I couldn't be arsed to really grade my responses. So, yeah, take it all with a massive heaping of salt. 

From the responses I did give, though, it nailed me at 100% Roman Catholic. Though it also told me I was 96% Eastern Orthodox Christianity, which tells me the quiz sees into my soul and knows of my secret shameful Catholic boner for Byzantine history. 

The next few entries were just the flavors of Protestantism and Orthodox Quakerism. Apparently I skew more towards the Jews than the Muslims (no surprise, the evil shekel-hoarders corrupted me early by being kind and intelligent friends, the bastards). And my very bottom value is New Age, with 16%.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jul 1, 2018)

I got Secular Humanism. Other top answers were Unitarian (87%) and Atheism (83%)

For some reason I am 23% Scientologist.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 1, 2018)

hambeerlyingnreed said:


> For some reason I am 23% Scientologist.



Fag detected.


----------



## Okkervils (Jul 1, 2018)

Liberal quakerism. Does that mean I have the gay?


----------



## Mr. Poker in the Front Liquor in the Rear (Jul 1, 2018)

EASTERN ORTHODOX CHRISTIANITY. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Piss Clam (Jul 1, 2018)

Quiz is a piece of shit. There is no agnostic. I'm not Atheist. I enjoy going to church, but I need evidence.



> Your beliefs match closest with Secular Humanism!



So fucking wrong.


----------



## FA 855 (May 4, 2019)

So my result was Sikhism apparently followed by:



Interestingly, seems my results are quite different from most people answering this quiz, but that's probably because I'm a very specific type of christian


----------



## PL 001 (May 4, 2019)

Secular humanism and atheism at second place.

I'm actually agnostic.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (May 4, 2019)

I got a rock....


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 4, 2019)

Secular Humanism.

Kind of making some interesting assumptions there, given how much of a misanthrope I tend to be when left to my devices.  I consider myself an apatheist, but I don't even care enough about THAT to wave it around a lot.


----------



## I wanna Cum Daddy (Aug 22, 2019)

Christian, leaning towards 7th Day Adventist apparently. I feel like I'm more Orthodox/biblical Christian


----------



## ES 195 (Aug 22, 2019)

This quiz is horrible, it's like one of the Facebook quizzes where the answers are so blatant it's just a "what character do you want to be" kind of thing. I ended up trying to answer it honestly man it's horrible.


----------



## Stoneheart (Aug 23, 2019)

Im not sure if the people behind this quiz understand how to be a christian.
alot of questions dont have the right answers for atleast 1 major christian school. 
alot of questions have very primitive answers.
im not sure if its just me, but my result page lacks Lutherian, Calvinist, generic Reformed Christian.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Aug 24, 2019)

100% Hinduism
99% Jainism (bullshit, I hate pacifism and vegetarian faggotry)
94% Sikhism
94% Islam
88% Orthodox Judaism
87% Ba'hai Faith

50% Neo-Paganism
48% New Age
44% Taoism
37% Atheism
31% Secular Humanism

These tests are futile efforts since I know enough about world religions and am agnostic. Thus, I limited myself to only non-agnostic answers (so it'd be a test of what i'd be if I wasn't agnostic) and I tried to answer everything based on what I'd probably believe if I didn't already have biases.

The results don't impress me. Jainism is trash-tier. Sikhism I like as an ethnoreligious group, but I hate reincarnation. Hinduism is the gay elephants-and-cows pagan religion. Ba'hai is hippy-dippie "let's all get along" BS. The only real decent ones up there are Islam and Orthodox Judaism, and both are shit for other reasons.

I'm surprised I didn't score higher on Buddhism.

My actual only religion I've practiced, Mormon, came in 79%, tying with Eastern Orthodox and Roman Catholicism. Mahayan was 83%.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 24, 2019)

And yet again I find that I'm a secular humanist even though I hate humanity and am actually an antinatalist at least on my worst days.


----------



## Info Neutral Agency (Aug 24, 2019)

*"Bring Back Biblical Laws for a Better Society, World, and People. Find Faith."*

*11:55 code word*


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Aug 24, 2019)

Guess Deism doesn't exist as an option, because I got the ever-classic "Secular Humanism" that some of us keep getting. Followed by Unitarian Universalism, Liberal Quakerism and Athiesm (which I'm certainly not).

0% Jehovah though, so that's nice.


----------



## Vulpes Incunta (Aug 27, 2019)

100% Roman Catholic
97% Eastern Orthodox
86% Mormon
81% Orthodox Jew
76% Jehovah's Witnesse
74% Conservative Christian Protestant

pretty accurate, though id rather be a protestant than a Mormon, jw, or jew


----------



## Resunoit (Nov 28, 2021)

My results are in and I’m a faggot


----------



## celebrityskin (Dec 2, 2021)

Sikhism, but I highly doubt they have my religion on the website.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 2, 2021)

I remember the Belief-O-Matic from the '00s.

It claims I'm closest to Hinduism for some reason, even though I'm Christian.


----------



## Mayor Adam West (Mar 10, 2022)

I haven’t gotten my full results but I’m Catholic so


----------



## Certified_Autist (Mar 11, 2022)

My Puritan ancestors would be proud


----------



## WebLurker (Mar 11, 2022)

Unitarian Universalist. I'd never even heard of this. What a stupid quiz.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Mar 12, 2022)

Conservative Christian Protestantism


----------



## Sailor Kim Jong Moon (Mar 12, 2022)

WebLurker said:


> View attachment 3063006
> 
> Unitarian Universalist. I'd never even heard of this. What a stupid quiz.


UU Church is just leftism faggotry with an altar they light candles and put rocks on. They even celebrate troon awareness day like it’s a fucking holy day (as if we could live one single day without being aware of trannies UwU)

If you want to experience UU Church at home, find a progressive fat dyke on CNN to screech at you about tolerance and POCS while you light a candle on your coffee table and sing some random ass song poorly translated from a muh diverse country. 

Im laughing at every one of you that pulled UU off that quiz.


----------



## WebLurker (Mar 13, 2022)

Sailor Kim Jong Moon said:


> UU Church is just leftism faggotry with an altar they light candles and put rocks on. They even celebrate troon awareness day like it’s a fucking holy day (as if we could live one single day without being aware of trannies UwU)
> 
> If you want to experience UU Church at home, find a progressive fat dyke on CNN to screech at you about tolerance and POCS while you light a candle on your coffee table and sing some random ass song poorly translated from a muh diverse country.
> 
> Im laughing at every one of you that pulled UU off that quiz.


In that case the UU Church can suck out my farts. I'm a fucking atheist and I'm not doing any retarded hippie bullshit.


----------



## Hellspawn (Mar 13, 2022)

100% Orthodox Judaism
89% Islam
80% Conservative Christian Protestant
77% Sikhism
74% Bahá'í Faith

Not too surprising. I reckon most followers of the Abrahamic faith will get similar results.


----------



## FUTUREMAN (Mar 14, 2022)

....WOT?!


----------



## Online Fossil (Mar 15, 2022)

This quiz has been around since the fun days of the internet. I remember I got Quakerism and Reform Judaism back then. Taking it now I got Orthodox Quakerism.


----------



## Caramelo (Mar 15, 2022)

100% Sikhism

81% Reformed Judaism

77% Liberal Quakerism


Funny that I remember some Indian woman describing Sikhism and me agreeing with everything she said about the belief.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Oct 14, 2022)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> 100% Hinduism
> 99% Jainism (bullshit, I hate pacifism and vegetarian faggotry)
> 94% Sikhism
> 94% Islam
> ...


It's real funny rereading this just three years later, because I've warmed up to Jainism and Ba'hai a lot since then.


----------



## Homoturk (Oct 14, 2022)

Mahayana Buddhism.
I am Tengriist myself but still interesting


----------



## Captain Smollett (Oct 14, 2022)

8%
Hinduism
7%
Neo-Paganism
7%
Mahayana Buddhism
6%
Conservative Christian Protestant

Traditional beliefs aren't on there so I had to answer to whichever was close.


----------



## Crysocyan (Oct 14, 2022)

9% Eastern Orthodox
9% Roman Catholic
9% Evangelical Protestant
9% Percent Orthodox Quakerism
8% Percent Orthodox Judaism
How do they define Evangelical Protestantism? Aside from the Solae's. I'm also surprised that I scored so highly on Eastern Orthodoxy.


----------



## Magicicada_septendecula (Oct 15, 2022)

Looks like they changed things up a bit since this thread was first posted. I don't get more than 7% on anything. I'm not surprised Buddhism and Neo-Paganism were high, but Scientology?

7%
Mahayana Buddhism
7%
New Thought
6%
Scientology
6%
Liberal Quakerism
6%
Neo-Paganism
5%
Sikhism
5%
New Age
5%
Jainism
5%
Church of Christ, Scientist
5%
Hinduism


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Oct 16, 2022)

Caramelo said:


> 100% Sikhism
> 
> 81% Reformed Judaism
> 
> ...


It's basically just Hindu-Islam syncretism where you get the notions of the afterlife from Hinduism (karma, reincarnation, etc.) mixed with the stark monotheism of Islam.

If I remember correctly.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Oct 17, 2022)

10%​Conservative Christian Protestant9%​Roman Catholicism8%​Eastern Orthodox Christianity8%​Seventh-day Adventists7%​Jehovah's Witnesses7%​Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints7%​Orthodox Quakerism7%​Hinduism5%​Orthodox Judaism5%​Islam4%​Sikhism4%​Jainism3%​Mahayana Buddhism3%​Neo-Paganism

3%​Liberal Quakerism3%​Scientology3%​New Age3%​Bahá'í Faith3%​Liberal Christian Protestantism2%​Church of Christ, Scientist2%​Theravada Buddhism2%​Taoism2%​New Thought1%​Reformed Judaism1%​Unitarian Universalism1%​Atheism1%​Secular Humanism


----------

